# Want advice about moving to the USA from UK



## ceejls (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm a dual UK/US citizen who was born in the UK and have lived here all my life. However, my husband and I want to move to the USA so are looking into getting him a visa.

I was wanting some advice about possible problems with me not having a job or a residence in the USA prior to starting the visa process, since I gather I'd have to prove intent to move when sponsoring him. I think we'll be ok on the Affidavit of Support part really, because we will have enough funds from selling our flat to prove I can support him.

Any other advice about any part of the process is warmly welcomed!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ceejls said:


> I'm a dual UK/US citizen who was born in the UK and have lived here all my life. However, my husband and I want to move to the USA so are looking into getting him a visa.
> 
> I was wanting some advice about possible problems with me not having a job or a residence in the USA prior to starting the visa process, since I gather I'd have to prove intent to move when sponsoring him. I think we'll be ok on the Affidavit of Support part really, because we will have enough funds from selling our flat to prove I can support him.
> 
> Any other advice about any part of the process is warmly welcomed!


It can be an issue. You need to show your intent to establish domicile.

Let's say you're a nurse, have already taken the NCLEX and are licensed in Georgia, and have opened contact with a hospital for a job -- I think you've made it! But I have no idea about your circumstances!


----------



## ceejls (Oct 3, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> It can be an issue. You need to show your intent to establish domicile.
> 
> Let's say you're a nurse, have already taken the NCLEX and are licensed in Georgia, and have opened contact with a hospital for a job -- I think you've made it! But I have no idea about your circumstances!


That's pretty close actually. I've busy with the whole applying to be allowed to do the NCLEX just now! Not sure how it'll go though, it's more complicated than the visa process.....


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ceejls said:


> That's pretty close actually. I've busy with the whole applying to be allowed to do the NCLEX just now! Not sure how it'll go though, it's more complicated than the visa process.....


The visa should be easy when you're ducks are in a row. You'll need an IR1 or CR1 (if married less than 2 years) immigrant visa, filing the I-130 directly in London. Timescale to visa: 6 months give or take. Hubby will have residence and work permission on entry. Have you got any kids?


----------



## ceejls (Oct 3, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> The visa should be easy when you're ducks are in a row. You'll need an IR1 or CR1 (if married less than 2 years) immigrant visa, filing the I-130 directly in London. Timescale to visa: 6 months give or take. Hubby will have residence and work permission on entry. Have you got any kids?


Nope, no kids....and we've been married over 2 years.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ceejls said:


> Nope, no kids....and we've been married over 2 years.


IR1, then. It's better because he won't need to do any mucking about with USCIS apart from address changes (AR11) until he goes for his naturalization 3 years after entry. 

Kids are a weird one if you'd had them outside the US and been unable to pass on your US citizenship. You'd apply for an immigrant visa for them, and at the border they simultaneously become permanent residents.....and then US citizens. Doesn't apply to spouses, though.


----------

